# VDR kommt mit Fehlermeldung ( gelöst )

## gekko247

Schönen Guten Morgen,

ich habe mir gestern das Maskierte vdr-1.4.7-r10 und  vdr-xineliboutput-1.0.0-rc2 Ebuild installiert. 

Aber beim Start des RC-Script bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung

```

Waiting for working vdr ...

Jan 19 19:43:37 gentoobox vdr: [2007] ERROR (thread.c,224): Permission denied

Jan 19 19:43:37 gentoobox vdr: [2008] ERROR (thread.c,224): Permission denied

```

/var/log/messages gibt mir die gleiche Fehlermeldung

Aber VDR läuft trotz der Fehlermeldung.

Hat jemand einen Tip für mich?

Danke für Eure Mühe.

mfg FrankLast edited by gekko247 on Thu Apr 17, 2008 4:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## piewie

Ich tippe bei dieser Meldung immer noch auf ein Rechteproblem. Vielleicht im Bereich /var/vdr oder /etc/vdr. 

Meine nämlich auch mal die Meldung gehabt zu haben, Würde mal im http://www.vdr-portal.de oder bei http://www.4freeboard.to nachfragen.

Siehe auch hier - leider ohne Lösung:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-636782-highlight-vdr+permission+denied.html

Vielleicht läßt sich mittels trial und error beim auskommentieren in /etc/init.d/vdr etwas herausfinden.

----------

## gekko247

 *Quote:*   

> Ich tippe bei dieser Meldung immer noch auf ein Rechteproblem. Vielleicht im Bereich /var/vdr oder /etc/vdr. 

 

Habe ich alles schon getestet, gehört alles zur Gruppe VDR

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-636782-highlight-vdr+permission+denied.htm

```
strace -f -o /tmp/TRACE.vdr  vdr start 
```

```
grep -i "permission denied" /tmp/TRACE.vdr
```

Habe ich auch schon versucht, kein Permission Denied zu finden.

Wenn ich VDR ohne den Script starte, gibt es keine Fehlermeldung   :Rolling Eyes: 

Wenn ich eine Lösung gefunden habe, werde ich sie posten.

mfg Frank

----------

## tazinblack

Hallo Frank,

 *gekko247 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn ich eine Lösung gefunden habe, werde ich sie posten.
> 
> 

 

... das wäre nett, denn andere (und ich  :Smile: ) haben das Problem auch und bisher auch noch keinen Fehler entdeckt  :Sad: 

----------

## vitalogy

hiho,

ich habe das selbe problem

im vdr portal steht was dazu -> http://vdr-portal.de/board/thread.php?postid=522269

----------

## gekko247

Moin, Moin

 *Quote:*   

> ich habe das selbe problem
> 
> im vdr portal steht was dazu -> http://vdr-portal.de/board/thread.php?postid=522269
> 
> 

 

Danke für den Tip  :Laughing: 

Ein

```
START_VDR_AS_ROOT="YES"
```

in der VDR CONFIG "/etc/conf.d/vdr" hat geholfen.

Danke noch mal

Gruss Frank

----------

## tazinblack

Das hab ich gleich versucht und bekomme immer noch 

```
[6561] ERROR (thread.c,224): Keine Berechtigung
```

 :Sad: 

----------

## gekko247

Hallo,

check doch mal deine

/etc/conf.d/vdr

START_VDR_AS_ROOT="YES"

Hast du "YES" evtl. klein geschrieben? 

Gruß Frank

----------

## peje

sorry aber das kann nicht euer Ernst sein, aus sicherheittechnischen Gründen sollte auch vdr als user rennen. Den Fehler kann ich leider nicht nachvollziehen, könnte allenfalls mit den sudoers zu tun haben.

cu peje

----------

## gekko247

Moin, Moin

 *Quote:*   

> sorry aber das kann nicht euer Ernst sein, aus sicherheittechnischen Gründen sollte auch vdr als user rennen. Den Fehler kann ich leider nicht nachvollziehen, könnte allenfalls mit den sudoers zu tun haben.
> 
> cu peje

 

 :Laughing: 

 Hier  wird das Problem beschrieben, scheint mehr ein Problem vom xineliboutput Plugin zu sein.

Grüße

----------

## tazinblack

 *gekko247 wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> check doch mal deine
> 
> /etc/conf.d/vdr
> ...

 

Hallo Frank,

sorry, dass ich erst jetzt antworte, aber ich war weg.

Danke für den Tipp, das wars. Einfach YES groß schreiben und es geht.

----------

